# emerge spca5xx --> !!! ERROR: media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r

## -smiler-

Hi,

Could anybody help?

 *Quote:*   

> localhost spca5xx-20060501 # emerge spca5xx
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2 to /
> ...

 

logfile

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  cat /usr/portage/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/temp/build.log
> 
>  * Determining the location of the kernel source code
> ...

 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Hi Smiler,

did you try to emerge the last stable version?

emerge =spca5xx-20060301

----------

## -smiler-

the same problem.

----------

## -smiler-

is there anybody who could help?

I think, the problem is the kernel (version 2.6.20.rc*).

Is anythink changed in this version?

----------

## thecooptoo

similar problem ( but in English!)

```
gravity linux # emerge spca5xx

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/spca5xx-20060301 to /

 * spca5xx-20060301.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * spca5xx-20060301.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * spca5xx-20060301.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * spca5xx-20060301.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * spca5xx-20060301.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-gentoo-r6

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking spca5xx-20060301.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work

tar: spca5xx-20060301/drivers: implausibly old time stamp 1970-01-01 00:00:00

 * Converting spca5xx-20060301/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301 ...

 * Preparing spca5xx module

   Building SPCA5XX driver for 2.5/2.6 kernel.

   Remember: you must have read/write access to your kernel source tree.

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301 CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.o

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'spca5xx_open':

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:3838: warning: implicit declaration of function 'video_devdata'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:3838: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:3843: warning: implicit declaration of function 'video_get_drvdata'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:3843: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'spca5xx_close':

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:3953: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'spca5xx_do_ioctl':

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:4000: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'spca5xx_ioctl':

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:4925: warning: implicit declaration of function 'video_usercopy'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'spca5xx_read':

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:4948: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'spca5xx_mmap':

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5055: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5107: error: variable 'spca50x_template' has initializer but incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5108: error: unknown field 'owner' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5108: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5108: warning: (near initialization for 'spca50x_template')

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5109: error: unknown field 'name' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5109: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5109: warning: (near initialization for 'spca50x_template')

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5110: error: unknown field 'type' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5110: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5110: warning: (near initialization for 'spca50x_template')

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5111: error: unknown field 'hardware' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5111: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5111: warning: (near initialization for 'spca50x_template')

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5112: error: unknown field 'fops' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5112: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5112: warning: (near initialization for 'spca50x_template')

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5114: error: unknown field 'release' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5114: error: 'video_device_release' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5114: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5114: warning: (near initialization for 'spca50x_template')

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5116: error: unknown field 'minor' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5116: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5116: warning: (near initialization for 'spca50x_template')

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'cd_to_spca50x':

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5954: warning: implicit declaration of function 'to_video_device'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5954: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:5955: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'spca50x_create_sysfs':

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:6064: warning: implicit declaration of function 'video_device_create_file'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'spca5xx_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8275: warning: implicit declaration of function 'video_device_alloc'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8275: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8278: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct video_device'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8278: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct video_device'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8278: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to incomplete type 'struct video_device'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8280: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8282: warning: implicit declaration of function 'video_set_drvdata'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8287: warning: implicit declaration of function 'video_register_device'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8287: error: 'VFL_TYPE_GRABBER' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8287: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8287: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8316: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8317: warning: implicit declaration of function 'video_device_release'

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:8319: warning: implicit declaration of function 'video_unregister_device'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6'

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/spca5xx-20060301 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux default.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

gravity linux #                                                                                                 

```

2.6.18-gentoo-r6 kernel

----------

## peka

spca5xx is still using config.h which is deprecated.

Try these ebuilds:

media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r3 ebuild

media-video/gspca-01.00.10 ebuild

media-video/gspca-01.00.11 ebuild

----------

## -smiler-

thanks, but I solfed it on an other way.

There are a lot of other ebuild how need this old header too.

creat the headerfile (usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h)

only for Kerner >= 2.6.18 R3

freedom smiler # cat /usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h

 *Quote:*   

> #ifndef _LINUX_CONFIG_H
> 
> #define _LINUX_CONFIG_H
> 
> /* This file is no longer in use and kept only for backward compatibility.
> ...

 

----------

